# what pep is as closes to real hgh



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey for us people that can not aford real hgh for long cycles and along with gear prices.what peep is closes to real hgh and all so which ones can you get away with pining only in the am and pm i can not pin at work because of the having to keep it in the freg. gear i can pin at work.i am looking at adding somthing a little extra to my gear to help me get cutt and ripped.yes diet and work out will be on point.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 30, 2012)

ipam/cjc is great I heard its close to 20 i/u at saturation doses but im not shure.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

what about igf l i think is what it is called suppose to be simliar to insulin.but is it is a dangrous as insulin?how often would i have to take ipam and cjc.would twice daily doseing be good.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 30, 2012)

Twice daily post workout and pre bed is good to run,it all depends on your goals.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 30, 2012)

IGF is basically the end result of HGH. GH increases your IGF levels but it does much more than that. 

Your best bet would be Mod-GRF and GHRP 6 or 2. 6 will make you more hungry than 2 will. If you're bulking then get GHRP6. These actually boost your natural GH pulses. You want to take 100mcg of each 3x per day. Morning, Afternoon, Before Bed. 


Save the IGF for later. It's too much of a pain in the ass. The ModGRF/GHRP combo will simulate real GH more than IGF will. 

But nothing beats the real thing. Pull the trigger and get a 6 month supply of GH and forget all the other shit.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

my  goal is fat lost in the mid section i can not take stims at all to help me in my battle of fat loss and geting cut.i hold on to fat hard even dieting and cardio i loos very very little fat.but i gain muscle and size very very easy.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 30, 2012)

An early am pin before some fasted cardio will help with that, with some coffee.  And if your set on doing a twice a day SubQ then stick with that and just before bed.  You will love the pre bed pin, I still do


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

sloppy ther is no way i need help being hungry i can not understand for the life of me people that have trouble eating wtf do you have aids i could but on 100 pounds in a week if i wanted to easy yes it would be fat.what do you mean igf is a pain in the ass i tought it would be the most simple it has a half life of like 30 hrs right.there is no way i can afford real hgh along with my gear, supps,food etc.i am thinking eitheir ipam/cpc or igf-l.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> An early am pin before some fasted cardio will help with that, with some coffee.  And if your set on doing a twice a day SubQ then stick with that and just before bed.  You will love the pre bed pin, I still do


what pep are you talking about?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 30, 2012)

Stick to a ghrp and ghrh combo.  Cjc-1295 no dac/mod grf 1-29 and ghrp 2 would be ideal.  I think you will like how you are feeling with that..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

how do i look at some stacks yall sale it says invation only wtf?


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 30, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ipam/cjc is great I heard its close to 20 i/u at saturation doses but im not shure.



OMG give me a break lol. If ipam/cjc raises hgh to 20iu, no one would bother with hgh. It's actually closer to 1iu, maybe less. The body has a mechanism that blocks the pituitary from producing more than a small amount of hgh per pulse. I don't feel like looking up all the formal info regarding this now, but in short that's what it says.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 30, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> how do i look at some stacks yall sale it says invation only wtf?



Did it tell you that when you clicked on the banner in my sig?


----------

